# Vet fees??



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Today I had my 16 week old pup at the vet for the 3rd time in 8 weeks for his final distemper vaccine. They charged me an additional $68.50 for an exam/consultation. This pup was at the Vet 3 weeks ago where he had a shot and another exam fee of $68.50. 3 weeks ago he had a shot and a wellness exam and another $68.50. Does everyone's Vet charge these exam fees when you are getting regular vaccinations?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Mine does. $48. No discount for multiple dogs.


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

So does mine-$40 for office visit. Same here, no discount for 2 dogs.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Mine does too. The only thing I get free is nails clipped and ears cleaned.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

My complaint is that these visits have been 3 weeks to 4 weeks from one to the next. Does he need wellness exams every 3-4 weeks? Why can't a tech administer vaccines?


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

if you make an appointment beforehand, it should be cheaper than just going in.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, but puppies are growing so fast at this age and health problems can pop up so fast, that it's a good idea for them to be examined that often.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Kaitykaityif you make an appointment beforehand, it should be cheaper than just going in.


Scheduled routine vaccinations.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ElaineYes, but puppies are growing so fast at this age and health problems can pop up so fast, that it's a good idea for them to be examined that often.


Then why not every 3-4 weeks regardless of vaccination?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine charges I think 59 or 69 
but If I have to go back for vaccination and the tech does it all I have to pay for is the shot


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcMine charges I think 59 or 69
> but If I have to go back for vaccination and the tech does it all I have to pay for is the shot


That's my issue,wellness exams every month is ridiculous. If they weren't getting vaccinated they'd only notify you once a year for wellness.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcMine charges I think 59 or 69
> but If I have to go back for vaccination and the tech does it all I have to pay for is the shot


I notice you're in Ma. Do you use VCA?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Mine just went up to $28.00 for an exam. If it is a repeat or single-pointed visit, he lets us skip the exam and its fee.

I have started just buying the vaccines there and giving them myself. The rabies has to be vet administered. It is much cheaper to only purchase them than have the "exam" and administration.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SambaMine just went up to $28.00 for an exam. If it is a repeat or single-pointed visit, he lets us skip the exam and its fee.
> 
> I have started just buying the vaccines there and giving them myself. The rabies has to be vet administered. It is much cheaper to only purchase them than have the "exam" and administration.
> 
> How do you do that?


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

Ya gotta keep the vets in kibble too, ya know.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Price of exam in 2001 was $38,price of gas was $1.52. Price of exam today $68.50,price of gas $2.69.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

at least you haven't spent so much at the vet that eventually they say "no charge"


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I have a godd standing with both Vet practices that I use. They have both waived office calls for me in the past depending on why I am there (or how frequently I have been there in the past). Also if I have an appointment for one and something comes up they almost always tell me to "just bring them both". The only times they don't say that is if they are swamped and not enough vets/staff to handle the added dog. 

My vets also charge $20-$35 for the "office call/exam". Usually the same for multiple dogs.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Technically they have to make sure that an animal is healthy before administering the vaccines, which probably justifies the exam fee. Did the vet examine the puppy every time they did the vaccinations? If they did, I guess they can charge for it. It should probably be a reduced charge as opposed to full charge.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDTechnically they have to make sure that an animal is healthy before administering the vaccines, which probably justifies the exam fee. Did the vet examine the puppy every time they did the vaccinations? If they did, I guess they can charge for it. It should probably be a reduced charge as opposed to full charge.


Listened to the heart,looked in the mouth,squeezed the abdomen-2 minutes if that.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Sagelfnat least you haven't spent so much at the vet that eventually they say "no charge"


$640 in routine charges at 3 visits.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: lrodptlScheduled routine vaccinations.


There is no such thing as a _routine _vaccination.

The problem I have, is if these vets do find something on these exams, they typically will vaccinate anyway


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh yeah, I have had the "no charge" event and should have next wing of office named after me. Unfortunately, the staff know me all too well. And many at the Vet school know us..... not a good thing.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

With our old vet (the one my parents use) he would charge us for the inital exam and then just for the vaccines after that, no added exam costs for him to administer the vaccines. I think his exam is around $48.00.

This new vet I am using with Stark charges me everytime I go in. The exam is $68.00 plus whatever else needs to be done, but I can just drop in with him and have him weighed, which I really like because I do this once every couple of weeks for the socialization part of it, to get him use to the vets office and so I can keep a good eye on his weight (growing puppy who is fed raw).


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

I can honestly say my vet has got to be the best, no complaints. Ten years ago or so, my GSD Kramer got run over in my driveway, by a young kid not paying attention(he never came back,but thats a different story). On a saturday late afternoon, called my vet and loaded kramer up in the backseat. Probably over an hour under anesthia, many x-rays, and putting his hip back in its socket. Two day stay at the vets office. Kramer recoverd for the most part, his leg muscle atrophied pretty bad. But had a real good life afterward. Anyway the vet bill only cost me 50 dollars, he only made us pay the techs wages.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

You must live in a high cost area. If I didn't live in the midwest, I couldn't afford the dogs I have.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My vet charged $32 for vet "services" and I asked it to be waived on the 3rd set of vax for my pup. The office girl did give me 1/2 off, but wouldn't waive it totally and I bet my records have a big red X on them.
I also wondered why they charge exam fees for the puppy shots. I can see the first time, but not everytime. No temp was taken, she just kept petting Karlo's ears til I was cringing! His ears were up at 8 weeks, just think if I had a pup w/ soft ears, I'd let her know to please leave his ears alone! You'd think a vet would know better.
I also had them give rabies seperate from other vax, so another $32 was charged. 
I use this vet as it is about 2 minutes away, and if I had an emergency, it would be convenient as she lives on the property, too.
My old vet was 20 miles away and never charged office calls for vaccinations. Though you get what you pay for in this instance. NOt the best as far as vets went.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lrodptl
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: littledmcMine charges I think 59 or 69
> ...


Anytime I have to take either pooch I get nailed with office visit unless its Brady's vet abd I bitch (he owns the place) then he waves it. 
What is VCA?? where in MA are you


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

This is from UC Davis & should give you an idea of what to expect from your vet when you're charged a "health or wellness" exam fee.
Print it out & take it with you to your vet - if you've now paid out 3 exam fees & there's anything on this list that has never been done with/for your pup, then take it up with the clinic (allow them the opportunity to address the lack) or leave the clinic with a copy of all your pups records & "interview" prospectice new vets/clinics.

*Physical Exam Guidelines for Dogs & Cats*


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

our original vet has 'clinic' hours and the vet techs do the shots and there is no charge except for the vaccination. We see a holistic vet now and have not done any vaccinations since then, so not sure what is included. Alot of times they do a 'follow up' charge which is generally half the normal charge.

Siena is 3 and we have started to build the "Siena Wing" at three vet offices already. Working on a second wing at one of them when she has her THR. Amazes me how much we spend on this dog's poor health.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my Vet charges $40.00 for an office visit
but it's a floating scale. if your in and out
she doesn't charge the full $40.00.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Other than checking to see if both testicles were descended the first and 2nd visit, really nothing on that list was done w/ Karlo, ever! 
I am taking Onyx tomorrow for a complete exam/allergy diagnosis...I cringe to think of what the charge will be along w/ the labwork.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am lucky in that if I take both dogs at once, it is only the standard $47 office call







So of course, I double up as often as possible. I do get charged an office call if they are getting vaccines tho. And of course their vacs are on different timelines. I double up if I think there is a problem tho, like icky poop, hotspots, etc.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

$640.00 in routine visits already?!!! I didn't pay that much for the emergency torsion surgery that saved my dog's life. I am NOT moving, that's for sure!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: littledmc
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: lrodptl
> ...


I'm in Pembroke.
http://www.vcahospitals.com/roberts


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I must be pretty darn lucky with my vets, when I was going thru the puppy shots with Masi, I paid 28 for the initial exam, 15 for the booster,,the next 3 visits I was only charged for the vac's.
No office charge.

In fact, I just went a couple weeks ago, she was due for a lepto,, cost was 13$ and this was by my vet.

I also get multiple pet discounts when I take all 3 in for their yearly hw stuff,,,I only get charged 13 per dog because they are getting an annual exam, plus the snap 4's which are 50$ per dog and titering cost if I titer at the time..


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Is VCA a chain?


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

My Vet only charges $35 as an office visit/exam fee, but when it comes to vaccinating and checking over puppies...they waive the initial exam fee.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thats right I remember you!!!
No I go to Llyods in Stoughton they have 4 vets there and are very good about getting us in if need be, they are close and somewhat good hours.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SambaIs VCA a chain?


http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/career/animal-hospital-jobs.php


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: lrodptl
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Sagelfnat least you haven't spent so much at the vet that eventually they say "no charge"
> ...


umm what else are you having done? your OP said..



> Originally Posted By: lrodptlToday I had my 16 week old pup at the vet for the 3rd time in 8 weeks for his final distemper vaccine. They charged me an additional $68.50 for an exam/consultation. This pup was at the Vet 3 weeks ago where he had a shot and another exam fee of $68.50. 3 weeks ago he had a shot and a wellness exam and another $68.50. Does everyone's Vet charge these exam fees when you are getting regular vaccinations?


thats only $205.50..shots don't cost that much

my vets exam cost is $48...in 1 month I had $2000 in vet bills from 2 separate emergencies 10 days apart at 5 months old, before that I'd paid for all of his shots plus another visit to check his poop and him (was looking a little black to me) I still haven't had him neutered or micro chipped and need to have his hips checked...I can't remember how much i paid for his medications I had to give him or how much I'm spending on monthly preventatives...

anyway point is we all have to pay for this stuff some of us have to pay even more..I wish human doctors were as cheap as vets


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Sagelfn
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: lrodptl
> ...


I'll have to itemize it but essentially outside the $68.50 per visit were 3 fecal exams,3 distemper,lyme,lepto,frontline,advantix collars and interceptor.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Here is the bill from Onyx today, she went in for chronic ear infections, feet chewing:
Service/Item (?) $16
Exam $ 19
Ear cytology $ 29
Xenodine(meds) $ 20
Gentizol ointment $15
Rabies(3 yr) $20.60
Heska Allergy test $ 323.50
Thyroid Panel ANTECH $ 93.50
 Total $546.10
OUCH!!!!!!







Also paid for 3 PromAce pills beforehand.
There goes my new DSLR for awhile...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

When I take a dog in for a vax I tell them - when I call - that I just want a vax. NO exam - just the shot.

Tazer got an exam with his Rabies shot because of his heart murmur.


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

I now have Lila and Cleo (the Christmas Kitty) signed up for PetPlan Bronze. You folks scared me.

Lila's cost $28.32 a month and covers everything over $100 per incident/exam. It also covers genetic stuff like Hips and Knees.

The Kitty insurance is a $50 deductible and costs $28 a month.

The last vet check and (shots) for Lila ran $29.50 for the exam $36.50 for the booster.

These charges reflected my daughter's association with that vet's office as a poop shoveler/litter spreader. Since she no longer works there I've switched over to VCA which is 1/4 mile from me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think i want a camera.



> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl
> OUCH!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I just heard back from the hospital manager and she said she was meeting with the doctors today to explain the issues with 2 minute wellness exams at $68.50 versus in depth ones once a year for the same price. She said she supports wellness exams once a month for new puppies but will consider crediting me. I told her I was now shopping for a new Vet.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Hospital manager just called my house at 9PM and said I will no longer be charged exam fees for shot appointments.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: lrodptlToday I had my 16 week old pup at the vet for the 3rd time in 8 weeks for his final distemper vaccine. They charged me an additional $68.50 for an exam/consultation. This pup was at the Vet 3 weeks ago where he had a shot and another exam fee of $68.50. 3 weeks ago he had a shot and a wellness exam and another $68.50. Does everyone's Vet charge these exam fees when you are getting regular vaccinations?


You are getting ripped off.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: gsdsr#1
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: lrodptlToday I had my 16 week old pup at the vet for the 3rd time in 8 weeks for his final distemper vaccine. They charged me an additional $68.50 for an exam/consultation. This pup was at the Vet 3 weeks ago where he had a shot and another exam fee of $68.50. 3 weeks ago he had a shot and a wellness exam and another $68.50. Does everyone's Vet charge these exam fees when you are getting regular vaccinations?
> ...



NO, hes not. It cost me like 100 for like everytime my dog went to the vet when he was a pup.
If your not happy with the vet you should try else where.
Everytime I go the vet fee is 35 dollars to walk into the room. Then whatever else I am getting done.
(shots, stool samlpe etc)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh yah...you got ripped off too. There is no reason to do a well exam every 3 weeks.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Me Miche?? lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yup...you got ripped off too. IMO


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

I have to say that seems a little pricey but maybe it is relative to your area. Our exams are included in the price of puppy immunizations at my clinic. It is $38, yes that is more than just a DHPP vaccine, but it is less than an exam plus vaccine separate. It is ALWAYS a good idea to have the vet examine a dog of any age before giving vaccines. Any number of things could be found causing them to hold off giving something. That being said, if you are not truly happy with your clinic, maybe research some others in your area. If it is the best of the best and you LOVE them, it should be worth paying a little extra.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

my vet has no exam fee,


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Not only is my vet about $60 office fee for any appointment (even if it is just for a shot), but they started charging $10 to trim nails. They used to do it free and then suddenly it was $10 more on the bill. I am shopping for a new vet, too.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

If you're paying an exam fee, make sure the vet is examining your pet - print out the list 

http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/clubs/merc...20Guideline.pdf

for an easy reference guide of what is considered a routine exam as taught by an american veterinary college!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AltoIf you're paying an exam fee, make sure the vet is examining your pet - print out the list
> 
> http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/clubs/merc...20Guideline.pdf
> 
> for an easy reference guide of what is considered a routine exam as taught by an american veterinary college!


I have this and brought it to the attention of the Hospital manager and she nearly choked. They are waiving any further exam fees for shot appointments for both my dogs. I'm sure this is a squeaky wheel response. I looked at other VCA hospitals in the area and they run the same fees from $59-$68.50 per visit. I am now considering a Mobile Vet in my area who comes to the house for $35 a visit and only administers vaccines after blood tests to check levels. Recommended by local trainer.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

The hospital is located in an upper middle class suburb (Hanover) in Ma. The towns being served by this Hospital range from working class to maybe the richest town (Duxbury) in Ma. Regardless,they have another hospital nearby in a struggling town (Hanson) that gets $59 per visit.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Cassadee7- Try AHOP(Animal Hospital of Pasco), it's where my dogs go and I love them. Reasonable prices and top notch care!! 

Courtney


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: lrodptlToday I had my 16 week old pup at the vet for the 3rd time in 8 weeks for his final distemper vaccine. They charged me an additional $68.50 for an exam/consultation. This pup was at the Vet 3 weeks ago where he had a shot and another exam fee of $68.50. 3 weeks ago he had a shot and a wellness exam and another $68.50. Does everyone's Vet charge these exam fees when you are getting regular vaccinations?


That is simply Highway robbery, my vet charges a Puppy Pack fee of 75.00 which includes the entire vaccine series as well as the rabies, no additional office fees after the initial one, I live in a very animal oriented area and vets are on every corner so I benefit from good old competition, I do my own vaccines for the most part anyway, but it's still good to know.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks Courtney!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

My vet has a prepaid puppy plan. It's $220 and it covers all vax, dewormings, exams (including fecals) and general "puppy stuff" until 6 months. If you're worried that your puppy isn't acting right, bring him in, get him checked out, no charge. Poop look weird? Bring it in, get it checked out, no charge. It's prepaid, so if your pup is completely healthy, you'll save about $20 over the ala carte approach. If your pup has any issues or you're just a worrier, you'll save more. It's a great idea, I think.

With regard to VCA, I stay as far away from VCA as I can. They may seem affordable upfront, but they actually have quotas that their doctors have to meet -- for example, they have to get X number of tests run per month. The more expensive the tests, the better. I've had two vets that worked for VCA tell me this. So if you go to a VCA vet (or VCA recently bought out your vet's clinic), be VERY wary about tests that are being suggested. It's very possible that they aren't necessary. 

I don't hesitate to do any diagnostics on my dogs that are necessary. While Diana's Siena is building wings on her vet's hospital, I have put my vet's four kids through private school and now they're starting college. It's my own personal scholarship fund just for his kids.







But I know beyond a shadow of a doubt that every test and procedure is necessary. In fact, I will often ask about doing a test and they'll say "nah, it's not necessary..." and explain why. And I get quite a few waived fees. 

So, if you like VCA, continue to go there. But just be careful. The vet should be able to explain why a test is necessary, and why a more expensive procedure (bloodwork or an ultrasound for example) is better than a test that might test for the same thing (urinalysis or an xray). I'm not saying that bloodwork for kidney issues isn't necessary. It may be. But if you're starting there in a young dog that likely hasn't been exposed to toxins, that should send up red flags.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I think it really depends on the Vet and the Clinic. I had my 2 smaller dogs at a vet clinic that charged me at least $90 everytime I went in there. I would call ahead of time and say, "This is what we're coming for, can you give me a price?" We never walked out with that price. And things were always being added to our without asking~heartguard, frontline, etc. which I already had! It wasn't until my 4th Visit that I realized that the person I had been seeing each visit wasn't even the vet!! It was a tech! (very small clinic). That was my last visit.

The place I go to now is just great, and the prices are reasonable. When I got my Chi, her first visit only cost me $26 including shots because the vet knew the breeder and the breeder recommended him. My GSD's first visit for second shots and exam was only $36. Third shots including exam ~ $51. They're very pleasant and come highly recommended in my area. Just glad I found them!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow, I forgot how much the regular vets charge!!!

Gizmo has been using the SPCA vets office, since i am self employed, they really don't ask about income! They see her at a discount because she is fixed also, so even HW Treatment with meds and xrays and bloodwork.. is running me 450... But they do the 25 dollars wellness exam also.. but don't think I have paid that EVERY time?

Cullen, because he is not neutered, cannot go here. I take him to a woman who along with her husband ran a private practice for years, and retired and decided to do low cost clinics. Until his rabies package, its 40 bucks.. HW pill is cheaper than petmeds, and microchip is 25.. my big package, with Bord and Rabies added in, along with HW test I believe.. it 75!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

My bi-yearly vet bill is $108. That is for the exam and eye pressure test. Rabies vax is usually about $40, so the other years it is about $150.

Last year abdominal x-rays to check for bladder stones was $200 on top of $150.

This year I have an estimate of $610 to do a dental. That price does not include any extractions or take home meds.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

wow some of you pay outrageous prices. I live in socal and I still only pay $150 for a teeth cleaning for a full size gsd. I dont understand some of the prices, I would never pay $600+ for a teeth cleaning or even $68 for an office fee/exam. Esp if they only they do a half a$$ job examing. Vets charge these prices because people pay them. I know they have bills to pay too but geez...I go to a shot clinic for shots and they charge $11 for 3 year rabies for each dog. I buy my own vaccines and give my own shots and its extremely easy to do. I also thought the 3yr rabies vs the 1 year vaccines were the same? So why charge 2 or 3 times the amount? Because they wont be doing the vaccine as often and this is their way of making up for it? I have been charged the initial office fee with no exam, I dont get it. If you dont even get to see the vet and the tech does the shots...and it takes 20 secs, why are you charged this? Its a rip off IMO.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I utilize my equine vet for my canine shots, HW preventative and flea control. He never charges an office visit fee. However, he does not treat illnesses. He will give me advice and a second opinion. But if my canines are ill, they go to our small animal clinic. Lucky for me, our small animal vet understands and doesn't hold it against me.

I have a friend who rescued a stray that was hit by a car. She spent over $600 on a lab mix (about 45lbs) so the dog didn't have to loose her leg. Once she healed enough from her leg injuries, the same vet (who knew she was a rescue) charged her $365 for a spay. I was shocked! I could understand why some people don't get thier dogs altered. It would simply be due to a financial burden. I know there are other places where you can receive spay/nueter services at bargain prices, but in this case the dog owner wanted to utilize the vet that knew of her medical past. She should have asked the prices before she recieved the services.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

For a "spay" for Shania on Jan 9th, 2001, total cost of the bill $254.67.

Minus from that eye surgery (dystichiasis) $75, Optimyxin eye/ear ointment $10.55, and a license $10 and you have the cost of a spay for a 12lb mature dog (after first heat). So $169.12 for the spay itself. My invoice is broken down into each drug use and amount as well.

I'm missing the invoice from Lucky's spay back in 1996 but I do remember it being $95.00. She was a 6mo puppy.

In 2000, I paid $56.22 for DA2PP & Rabies vax for each of the pups. In 2008 I paid $77 just for Rabies (don't do DA2PP anymore). I wasn't charged for an ofice visit for either of them.

It does appear that the practice has been sold though. The vet I liked started off on sabbatical and that was 2.5 years ago so I am not sure I'm going to stay with this one. That $600 dental estimate through me for a loop. I'm having wisdom teeth as well as a few others pulled later this month under general anesthesia at the hospital and the estimate for ME is $1750.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It cost me $95 to get my Golden Retriever altered and micro chipped at our local animal shelter. I had to make an appointment 2 months in advance, but it was well worth the savings.


----------



## nachtschatten (Sep 22, 2003)

I work at a clinic here in Canada. We always require an exam before any sets of vaccinations are given. You have to make sure the animal is actually healthy enough to receive the vaccines. Temperature too high or ear infection, etc being found, and the Doctor will absolutely not vaccinate. Would you prefer no exam before vaccines and then the doctor gives it, only to make your dog even more sick. I'm sorry, but I hear people all day long complaining about things like this. Pets cost money, pay the fees or don't have a pet. Better yet, get pet insurance so you can get some of the money back.


----------



## Lava (Dec 20, 2003)

The vet I use offers a reduced cost "tech visit" for routine vacs etc. They do charge an exam fee when seeing the vet though.


----------



## Lava (Dec 20, 2003)

I didn't read this whole thread, so if anybody already suggested pet insurance forgive me. Not having it is the biggest mistake I've made, and I believe most cover annual vacs etc. including neutering if that is in your plan. There doesn't seem to be a great deal of "out of pocket" for the benefits and security. I had a friend who's dog bloated and the ins. covered it. That would have been a HUGE expense.


----------

